# New Beach in Zamboanga City,Philippines, check this out!!



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,
check this out beach in Zamboanga City in the philippines..im from the philipppine,every year me and my fiance is traveling to philippine for holiday we spend xmas and new year with them..I can't wait to visit this beach..
Cheers good day...


----------



## jamesfly (Jun 7, 2012)

Your information about New Beach in Zamboanga City,Philippines, is best and most useful for those persons who think to visit this beach.


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

jamesfly said:


> Your information about New Beach in Zamboanga City,Philippines, is best and most useful for those persons who think to visit this beach.


Thanks Jamesfly,are u not traveling outside your country?

Cheers...


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Margueritejunk said:


> I just visited around my country.  Wishing have chance to travel foreign countries!


Hi Margueritejunk, 
Try to travel out from your country, my husband is an aussie every year we travel every place in the philippines..

Cheers..


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi just be careful of going to Zamboanga esp with a foreigner....you know the score with terrorists n kidnapping...but it looks like a great beach, wish i could visit...


----------

